# My desire



## dolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

The feeling is STONG in me, today. To escape the tyrony of the cracking whips. Sunlight calls me. The wind sings for me to walk the quiet path. To listen & learn it's secrets. Today I have a breath stealing desire to feel grass in my hands. To smell water flowing. I want my shelter made of wood. My darkness lit with wax. My meals cooked over glowing embers. I want to be free of the modern shackles that trap my spirit in asphalt & carbon fumes. I want to hear the roar of Earthsong. Not the screams of civilization.


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

I stong too, wanting to feel the sun on my breath, the wind in my water, and the grass in my lungs. I hate the tyrone of crack whip. I wax wood with asphaltum in spirits to the roar of Earthcivilization.


----------



## travelin (Apr 29, 2012)

wherever you go, there you are...


----------

